# Ghetto Cnc Tension Compression Tapping Via Quill



## damo green (May 4, 2015)

like i said, ghetto but it worked, lol . I'm sure it's been done before, but I couldn't find it on a search.

 enjoy the laugh:





...pardon the "crunchy" noise that happens on slow Z moves, sounds MUCH worse than it really is....
Down and dirty tapping method allowing axial float via Quill movement. Watch the red quill travel indicator make up for discrepancies in head Z feed vs tap feed. For the tension part I loosed the quill clock spring tension. For the compression spring I just put some springs in between the quill "clamp" and the head...stacked on top of a socket to keep it as rube-goldberg as possible. ;-) I have a versatapper, but there are some reasons a tension compression method worked better than a clutch type when wanting to use the CNC Z feed rather than hand feeding the quill. Notice at 0:29 where Z head feed was stopped and spindle coasted to a stop,pitch- pulling the quill down . So there was some unwanted Z movement in the tap that the quill tension spring made up for. Then the tap spun in the chuck a bit. This was just an experiment.

5/15-18 tap . Head down feed  at 95% of pitch induced feed (4.75 ipm vs 5 ipm), 90 rpm
(ideally different rate for out/upfeed..but forgot)

g00
m3
g1 z-1.1 f4.75
m5
g4 p3
m4
g1 z.1
m5


----------

